# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  Villa board or plaster board ?

## jags

Hi all  
i'm slowly getting through my bathroom reno and have hit a  snag . 
I am trying to build a recess in to the wall to store the things for the bath / shower as space is at a premium . 
Could somebody please tell me the best way to do this ?
My plan was to battern the back brick wall with wood to  get it level and them  line the sides and back walls with villa or blue board  screwed to the wood batterns ,which should i use and does it matter ? the recess will be tiled . I attached a pic to show what i am trying to achieve . 
Also i am replacing the ceiling . Is it best to use blue board as this is a wet area or will standard gyprock do ? 
Thanks again 
Rob

----------


## Rod Dyson

The choice of villaboard or Wet Area Plasterboard is not a matter of which is better.  They are both accredited wet area systems that perform to the required specifications.   
You will get a wide variety of opinions on both products and why one is better than the other.  In reality they both do the job that they are intended for.   
My view is that Wet Area Plasterboard is easier to work with cutting etc. is much easier.  I used it in my own home and I had the choice of either supplied free of charge.   
The ceiling should be normal 10mm plasterboard if the joists are at 450mm centers or ceiling board if the joists are at 600mm centers. 
Wet area Plasterboard is not recommended for use on ceilings nor is it required. 
The recess can be lined with either villaboard or wet area plasterboard as a base for your tiling. 
Someone else might comment on the best way to cut and remove the bricks and provide support for the window, to form the recess 
Cheers Rod

----------


## Ivan in Oz

G'day Rod, 
Hey!!
Good LINK :2thumbsup:   :2thumbsup:   
I hope to use it soon.
I'm building for the Ex; a Laundry/Bathroom from Bare floor [Concrete] Steel Studs and no ceiling...Yet!
I'm sure I'll use both it and this site for when I get myself into trouble :Wink:    :Doh:

----------


## Rod Dyson

Thanks Ivan 
Good luck with the project will be happy to help if you need it.  
Cheers

----------


## juan

Hi Rod, 
I am also about to do a ceiling in a bathroom and was going to use wet area plasterboard (blueboard?) instead of standard plasterboard. I not you say it is not recommended. Is there a problem with using it on the ceiling?

----------


## jags

Thanks Rod  your web site and knowledge is a god send . 
The picture does show that the bricks have been removed but the red line makes this hard to see . 
There was an old recessed wood and tin backed cupboard in it's place .But my plan once the recess is lined ,is to but a glass shelf in half way up the recess so that i have two shelfs . One  tiled and one glass  .. 
Also thank for the advice about the ceiling at present the bathroom ceiling is the really old style with the gaps above the conice at each corner of the room . So to remove this and put up some new plasterboard will be a great improvement . 
rob

----------


## Rod Dyson

Juan, You have asked a question that I need to investigate further. 
Having been a plasterer and involved in plasterboard sales and contracting for 30 years. It has always been known that wet area plasterboard was "not recommended for ceilings". However you question prompted me to investigate the reason why, making me think the "not recommended" is actually "not required'. 
I have found that CSR makes a reference to "use on ceilings" but this reference appears only once and without any fixing instructions etc. 
However Lafarge, Boral and BGC neither mention that you can or can't use wet area plasterboard on ceilings. Use of wet area plasterboard for use on ceilings are not mentioned anywhere.  
I will find out for sure if this is a myth, fact or simply not required by calling the tech staff of each company. They are notoriously bad at returning calls so it may take a few days. 
Cheers  
Rod

----------


## jags

Hi all  
Thanks for the help . 
I did the ceiling  on the weekend and it looks great .I was going to put the new one over the old one but decided againest this and smashed the old one down . It was very therapeutic doing so and the hole process only took about an hour . Now to put the new conice up. 
It was suggested to me that insted of redoing the grey coat on the walls that are a little uneven due to the new plumbing . It would be alot easier to just glue and screw villa board to the wall and tile onto this .The idea sounds great and easy but am i asking for trouble down the track . And how do i seal around the holes for the mixer and spout if i do so ? 
Thanks again .   Rob

----------


## Dirty Doogie

I have used 10mm aquacheck gyprock on my wet area ceilings - there doesnt seem to be any problems. I noticed the wet area gyprock is a little more brittle than the normal stuff though.  
Doog

----------


## Rod Dyson

Jags,  any wet area sealant that you buy in a tube will do the job.   
Cheers Rod

----------


## juan

Hi Rod, 
Any further comment on wet area products for ceilings in bathrooms. I am  ready to do the ceiling in my bathroom and want to ensure I use the correct product. Joists are 450mm spacing. Ceiling area is 4260mm x 1970mm.  Do you think I should use standard 10mm gyprock.  Two 1200mm wide  x 4800mm lengths would do the job. Local tradesman has offered to put up the sheets for $150 and then I could finish the joints and install the cornices myself. 
Love your website. 
Cheers

----------


## rmartens

Its got me confused why you cant use waterproof gyprock on the ceilings We have put them up in the bathroom Im doing at the moment so it will be interesting what Rod comes up with after h talks to the technicians (Technical support).The thing to remember is hot air rises so I think logicly a good idea to put wet check in the ceiling of bathrooms and wet areas. I dont think you will have a problem putting up water proof sheets in the ceiling I think Rod would agree. I would use the thicker.

----------


## Rod Dyson

Hi, Never did get a reply back and plain forgot to follow up!  
When wet area board first came out it was not recommended for ceilings, as I remember it. It seem that somewhere along the line this has changed! 
CSR is the only manufacturer that has any reference to using wet area board on ceilings. All other manfacturers only refer to use of wet are board on walls.  
Therefore whilst I know it is not a requirement of any regulations to use wet are board on a ceiling in a bathroom. I can't see any reason why it could not be used given that CSR now endorses it use on ceilings.  
This is contrary to my long held belief, but things do change I guess.  
One thing to remember wet area board is the same strength as standard 10mm plasterboard and should only be used if your framing is at 450mm centers. 
Unless it becomes a part of the builing codes, we will continue to use normal ceiling board on ceilings and villaboard on external ceilings. 
I do know of many failures of wet area board being used externally on awning ceilings etc. Woollies in Colac was one that I was involved in. Against our recommendation they made us use WR board only to have to replace it within a few years.  
Not a lot of help here I guess but at least you know my opinion. 
Jaun, the standard 10mm board is all you will require for joists at 450mm centers.

----------


## juan

Thanks Rod.  I will go with standard 10mm plasterboard. 
Cheers

----------


## sorryidunno

yes plasterboard will help you... go with that.  
-------------------------------------------- :Smilie:  :Wink:  :Smilie:  :Wink:  :Smilie:  :Wink:  :Smilie:  :Wink:  :Smilie:  :Wink: -------------------------------------------
Gift and Wedding Portraits http://www.paintyourlife.com/galleri...-portraits.asp

----------


## howey

Sorry about the thread mining. This is my first post here, and this thread has asked many of the questions I need answered. The only additional question I have, now that I have convinced myself to use aquacheck plasterboard throughout my bathroom renovation, is: Do I need to use a waterproofing compound or system before I tile or lamipanel for the shower and bath? 
Thanks 
Paul.

----------


## saffo64

Hi Paul,
I was just reading another thread that talked about waterproofing as I am renovating my bathroom as well.  A useful link that was posted in that thread was http://www.bsa.qld.gov.au/SiteCollectionDocuments/Builders_Contractors/Fact Sheets/Tech Info/Waterproofing Standard AS3740.pdf    :2thumbsup:

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> Hi Paul,
> I was just reading another thread that talked about waterproofing as I am renovating my bathroom as well.  A useful link that was posted in that thread was http://www.bsa.qld.gov.au/SiteCollectionDocuments/Builders_Contractors/Fact Sheets/Tech Info/Waterproofing Standard AS3740.pdf

  Short answer:
Yes you will need to waterproof the area as per the Standards. 
PS. I would only ever use villaboard. Plaster board though WR rated is not nearly robust enough and easy to damage during construction. 
Good luck.  :Smilie:

----------

